# Thinking About Moving...outside of USA



## OPC'n (Apr 9, 2009)

I really am thinking about moving to a different country even if it is only for a few years. No where radical...I'm a spoiled wimp. Not Canada....done that already. So, where should I move to if I can actually do so?


----------



## Tim (Apr 9, 2009)

Why?


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 9, 2009)

Why not meet new nationalities? Could learn a new language. New cultures and landscapes. New friends etc.


----------



## CNJ (Apr 9, 2009)

Practically speaking every time you move it costs money. 

Maybe there are those opportunities for you here--new people, new cultures, new languages *in our country*.

Cordially,
Carol


----------



## Christoffer (Apr 9, 2009)

This day and age, I would rejoice in living in the US and I would stay there if I could.

Europe would drive you insane with our big governments and social programs. On the other hand it badly needs reformed missionaries (both to the christians and the secular).

I can recommend the Alsace region in eastern France (playing with the idea of going back myself)

1) You got some reformed churches there (have no idea about the status of them, they might be liberal)
2) You got some of the best white wine in the world
3) You got access to switzerland and germany also by car (why not Italy, the Netherlands and Belgum also if you are willing to make the effort)
4) The people there aren't that difficult to get along with even if you are a foreigner. So as an English speaker you would be fine (I was)

The city of Strassbourg is located in Alsace. It is highly international, parts of the european parliament are located there. I suspect many americans live there.

Hey, you asked for ideas


----------



## Tim (Apr 9, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Why not meet new nationalities? Could learn a new language. New cultures and landscapes. New friends etc.



Yes, all of these things are interesting.

My personal experience has taught me that there are usually two reasons for moving to another land:

1. One is unhappy with where they currently reside;
2. One just has a great degree of _wanderlust_ and they want to see the world...all of it.

I can identify with both of these to some extent (currently or in the past). 

Feel free to not to comment on this, as you have posted this thread in a general area of the Puritan Board. I guess I just mean to encourage you (if you haven't already) to think if there are any deep reasons you may have for contemplating such a move. Is there any discontentment?

Of course if after serious consideration, if you have the means and are otherwise not attached to any one place AND if there will be a good church to attend...why not move away to some foreign land.

-----Added 4/9/2009 at 07:22:31 EST-----

Just my two cents from someone who has lived in three different countries.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 9, 2009)

Ethiopia is wonderful. It is mostly high altitude and thus temperate climate. There are many opportunities for ministry. With a little ingenuity you can earn your own way there rather than being supported like most missionaries. English goes a long way and Amharic is not that hard to learn. We've lived there for 14+ years and will be going back next month.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 9, 2009)

Unfortunately, the best way to start anew with a socio-polictical experiment is to move to a new place, deem the place uninhabited, push the inhabitants (who we just declared to NOT inhabit the place) out of there, and then set up our own government.

Unfortunately, the world in which we live won't allow that.

Ooh, let's take over Newfoundland. No one would complain if we did that.


----------



## baron (Apr 9, 2009)

My sister in law moved to Southern France. Her husband job took them there for five years. She and her husband love it there. Espically the history. The house they purchased is like two or three hundred years old. They end up traveling all over Europe. They love the bullfights in Spain, the museums in France, Spain, Germany. She said they might try England next. So if you like old history that might be the place for you.


----------



## Theognome (Apr 9, 2009)

New Zealand.

Theognome


----------



## CDM (Apr 9, 2009)

Start here:
Living Overseas - International Real Estate, Overseas Jobs - Asset Protection - Expatriate Resources - Overseas Retirement


----------



## Kim G (Apr 9, 2009)

I love South Korea! Beautiful land, friendly people, fun things to do day and night in the city, cheap and delicious food, and LOTS of job opportunities if you're willing to teach English. If you get hired by the public school, they'll pay full benefits, give you an apartment, and set up a bank account for you. After their taxes (around 4%), and after you spend money on food and local entertainment for the year, you're still looking at saving around $15,000 a year.

Oh, and they have a thriving Presbyterian community throughout the country, if you can avoid the charismatic movement.

If my husband hadn't found a job last week, we were thinking about moving to South Korea. But we decided that my parents would not be happy if we took away their first grandbaby


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks! All good ideas I'll think over!


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 9, 2009)

I lived in Great Britain for a year and Mexico for a summer and LOVED it. If you can find a job, I think moving to another country is a great experience. I definitely had a pretty arrogant "The US is the best" mentality before living in GB - even though I wasn't aware of it. Living in another place opened my eyes to different ways of living and the reality that my own country and culture didn't have a monopoly on godliness or right living. I don't think I had ever really grasped the diversity of people that God created. Its a great experience - if you can work it out, I'd encourage you to go for it. 

As for suggestions as to where to go - first I would recommend making sure that there are church options before you move somewhere. I don't think my experience would have been as beneficial if I hadn't had a church family. 

Specific places:

Mexico - beautiful country, wonderful people, a lot of protestant churches believe it or not, amazing food. Largely very safe too, as long as you stay away from the US border. I lived here for a summer and really liked it.

Great Britain - Again, beautiful country, generally friendly people, and quite a growing church movement, especially in the cities. I attended St. Helen's in London and was very blessed by it. The obvious benefit is that you will also speak the language - although be prepared for the culture to be TOTALLY different even though the langugage is the same. I actually found that I had more in common with the Mexicans than with the British!

Australia - I've never been, but a friend lived here for a year and loved it. She also found a great church - but I think that the church hunting was a bit more difficult. Again, even though they speak the same language, the culture is totally different.

Korea - someone else suggested this, and I think its a great idea too. There's a huge Christian movement in Korea, so finding a church probably wouldn't be a problem. Also, lots of jobs. And there's the definite advantage of leaving western culture altogether and experiencing something totally different

Good Luck!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 9, 2009)

baron said:


> My sister in law moved to Southern France. Her husband job took them there for five years. She and her husband love it there. Espically the history. The house they purchased is like two or three hundred years old. They end up traveling all over Europe. They love the bullfights in Spain, the museums in France, Spain, Germany. She said they might try England next. So if you like old history that might be the place for you.



They have in recent years been throwing fits and making laws against religious coverings in public. I definitely would not be able to move there.


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 9, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> baron said:
> 
> 
> > My sister in law moved to Southern France. Her husband job took them there for five years. She and her husband love it there. Espically the history. The house they purchased is like two or three hundred years old. They end up traveling all over Europe. They love the bullfights in Spain, the museums in France, Spain, Germany. She said they might try England next. So if you like old history that might be the place for you.
> ...



My aunt and uncle lived in France for several years. There were many things that they loved about it, but the heavy-handed dealing with religion was not one of them. Most of the laws seem to be directed at the Muslim population, but they have consequences for Christians and Jews too... its really unfortunate.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 9, 2009)

Texas.


----------



## sastark (Apr 9, 2009)

Two suggestions (one I have been to, the other I haven't, but still want to go):

Chile. Beautiful country. A wide variety of climates (desert in the north, moderate, California-like climate in the middle/Santiago area, Arctic in the south). You can live on the beach (2,580 miles of coastline) or you can live in the mountains (Andes) or anywhere in between. Although the population is heavily Roman Catholic, there has been a Protestant (that is, Presbyterian) witness in Chile since the mid-1800s. The people are extremely friendly and English is widely spoken. If you love the outdoors, Chile is the second best country to live in (after the U.S.). Plus, Reformation Day is a national holiday!

Zambia. I haven't been there, but I would love to visit. An officially Christian nation. Home of Victoria Falls. English-speaking. It seems like if I were to live in one place in Africa, Zambia would be it.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 9, 2009)

Australia! I hear the Outback has just a fabulous steak house.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Apr 9, 2009)

Seeing as I am from Scotland, I guess I should say go live in Scotland. But you probably already know that you should. 
If you are serious about living in another country, then why not do it as a short term missionary. Your skills as a RN would be most valuable on the mission field.


----------



## Poimen (Apr 9, 2009)

If I lived in the States I might travel to another country but I would not move to any other country.  

I might however move to another state such as Idaho, Montana or Texas.


----------



## creformed01 (Apr 9, 2009)

Travel broadens the mind. if we only stay within our own comfort zones we may never get to really appreciate what we have here in the USA. I can tell you one thing having been to other countries: they all have their own share of problems. people are people wherever we may go. Personally though I preferred Japan, Tokyo was awesome.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 9, 2009)

Easy!!!!

Come to Denmark!!!!!!!

Next question please....

-----Added 4/9/2009 at 12:29:21 EST-----



Poimen said:


> If I lived in the States I might travel to another country but I would not move to any other country.
> 
> I might however move to another state such as Idaho, Montana or Texas.



From where you live would Texas not be like another country ?


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 9, 2009)

If you want a REALLY foreign cross-cultural experience, try California. We have a little bit of everything.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 9, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> If you want a REALLY foreign cross-cultural experience, try California. We have a little bit of everything.



That is the last place to where I would move...sorry no offense!


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 9, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> If you want a REALLY foreign cross-cultural experience, try California. We have a little bit of everything.



He's right! You haven't seen diversity until you've been to the land of fruits and nuts (which may or may not be referring to agriculture).



sjonee said:


> That is the last place to where I would move...sorry no offense!




Oh RIGHT moving, not traveling. True. Flee Sodom! FLEE!

-----Added 4/9/2009 at 03:21:58 EST-----

Hey Sarah, what kind of weather do you like? That might help narrow down the suggestions.


----------



## nicnap (Apr 9, 2009)

Uganda. Get in touch with Phil Proctor...an OPC missionary there (I can get you in touch with him), and you can put your nursing skills to work. The cost of living there is CHEAP! What's more it is considered a Christian nation.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 9, 2009)

Ghana! or Guam


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 9, 2009)

I spent a month in Chile and I can offer a hearty amen to Seth's comments! Chilean legend says that after God made the world, he took all the left over pieces and made Chile. It is one of the most beautiful places I have ever been and the diversity in nature is tremendous. It is also one of the few really stable Latin American countries. In addition to that if you live in a populous area, like Santiago, many people there speak English. Definitely something to consider.


----------



## cih1355 (Apr 9, 2009)

nicnap said:


> Uganda. Get in touch with Phil Proctor...an OPC missionary there (I can get you in touch with him), and you can put your nursing skills to work. The cost of living there is CHEAP! What's more it is considered a Christian nation.



Speaking of Uganda, you can also get in touch with Emmanuel Kiwanuka who is the pastor of Zana Community Presbyterian Church and one of the faculty members of Westminster Theological College & Seminary Uganda. Emmanuel Kiwanuka studied at Westminster Seminary in California and his church was planted by a PCA church. My church supports him.


----------



## DonP (Apr 9, 2009)

Well wherever you go you have to make sure they have Wi fi so you can keep in touch with us or you will go nuts. 

I like Mexico, we work with churches and orphanages and Indians up in the mountains. 

Some of Africa is nice too. There is a Pharmacist who got tired of the hassles with the IRS, sold his chain of Pharmacies and moved. He builds orphanage group homes and puts 40 kids in one with 2 widows to care for them and then seeks to get churches to take one on at $100/ mo to feed them. 
Swaziland is nice, Zambia is too but not much good food there. 
You want somewhere where you don't have to live on Shima and Fish heads and tails. 
Or American bible College in Malawi, you can take care of the missionary teachers kids. 

Don't come to Washington. They just raised our sales tax to 10% and they are talking about a state income tax too. 
I can definitely get you a job as a teacher and nurse in an Orphanage of 40 with a school that handles 200 kids. I think it pays $50 / month
The govt schools in Zambia pay $700 / month so when the teachers get experience with him and there is an opening the leave for the govt school


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 9, 2009)

nicnap said:


> Uganda. Get in touch with Phil Proctor...an OPC missionary there (I can get you in touch with him), and you can put your nursing skills to work. The cost of living there is CHEAP! What's more it is considered a Christian nation.




Second this. I have an OPC friend who was sharing the OPC work in Uganda with me. It sounds like God's doing some incredible things there.


----------



## QueenEsther (Apr 9, 2009)

My husband will want to read this! 

A few years ago I was considering working at a Christian youth hostel in Amsterdam. It sounded like a good opportunity to meet new people and what not..


----------



## Skyler (Apr 9, 2009)

I've always wanted to visit Japan. 

Oh, but make sure that wherever you go, you have an Internet connection. That way you can still get on the Board.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 9, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> > Uganda. Get in touch with Phil Proctor...an OPC missionary there (I can get you in touch with him), and you can put your nursing skills to work. The cost of living there is CHEAP! What's more it is considered a Christian nation.
> ...



My church has ministry partners in Uganda as well (though we are Reformed baptist), and like you say, it really does sound like God has been doing amazing things in that country.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 9, 2009)

sjonee said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > If you want a REALLY foreign cross-cultural experience, try California. We have a little bit of everything.
> ...



Okay, then Texas!


----------



## ReformedChapin (Apr 9, 2009)

Don't do Guatemala.

My father has a business overthere and the crime rate is through the roof. I would like to see more reformed missions there though.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 9, 2009)

Do something out of the ordinary - go to Estonia or Brunei.


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 9, 2009)

My sister has lived in Germany since the mid-80s and just loves it. From what I understand, you can find some good reformed churches in western Australia, but there's a lot of distance between them. I'd love to spend some time in northern England. 

In my single days, I'd stay in hostels when I traveled and would run into people bumming their way around the world. Met some interesting folks and the discussions could be great.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 9, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > If you want a REALLY foreign cross-cultural experience, try California. We have a little bit of everything.
> ...



I don't like really hot weather and I do like the four seasons but it isn't necessary.


----------



## Theognome (Apr 9, 2009)

sjonee said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > DMcFadden said:
> ...



You like four seasons? Move to Vivaldi.

Theognome


----------



## Idelette (Apr 9, 2009)

How about Montenegro? I heard its one of the best small cities in Europe....pleasant weather, mountains in the background, rivers...beautiful European architecture, plenty of culture and good food, and more affordable than other European cities.....and the town is built right on the coast of the Black Sea! 

Montenegro travel guide - Wikitravel


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 9, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> How about Montenegro? I heard its one of the best small cities in Europe....pleasant weather, mountains in the background, rivers...beautiful European architecture, plenty of culture and good food, and more affordable than other European cities.....and the town is built right on the coast of the Black Sea!
> 
> Montenegro travel guide - Wikitravel



And covered in Militant muslims!!!!

Are you trying to kill her?


----------



## Berean (Apr 9, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> And covered in Militant muslims!!!!



Sounds more like an anthill in Texas!


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 9, 2009)

Berean said:


> Re4mdant said:
> 
> 
> > And covered in Militant muslims!!!!
> ...


----------



## Kevin (Apr 9, 2009)

nicnap said:


> Uganda. Get in touch with Phil Proctor...an OPC missionary there (I can get you in touch with him), and you can put your nursing skills to work. The cost of living there is CHEAP! What's more it is considered a Christian nation.



You know Phil? Cool!


----------



## Idelette (Apr 9, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> In His Grip said:
> 
> 
> > How about Montenegro? I heard its one of the best small cities in Europe....pleasant weather, mountains in the background, rivers...beautiful European architecture, plenty of culture and good food, and more affordable than other European cities.....and the town is built right on the coast of the Black Sea!
> ...



LOL!  I had no idea....but hey, thats a great witnessing opportunity!!!


----------



## nicnap (Apr 9, 2009)

Kevin said:


> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> > Uganda. Get in touch with Phil Proctor...an OPC missionary there (I can get you in touch with him), and you can put your nursing skills to work. The cost of living there is CHEAP! What's more it is considered a Christian nation.
> ...



I do...I stayed with him for a week, while in Uganda one summer. I keep up with him - not as regularly as I should - but fairly in contact. He and his family are all dear people.


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow, reading through this thread, I had no idea how many American PB folks had traveled and lived outside the USA. I lived in France and England and loved it, but I have been back in the USA now for 18 years. Things have changed a lot in those countries since then. 

With the way the world is rapidly changing, I don't really think anywhere is any country better off than here. However, given the opportunity, I'd move outside the country and live somewhere a little less in the "line of fire" for the sake of my children. 

It's definitely worth the trouble to move outside the country and see the way the rest of the world lives. It is also a great opportunity for personal stretching and ministry. Go for it.


----------



## lshepler412 (Apr 9, 2009)

How about the Czech Republic? There is a Reformed church in Prague and also a new plant in Ziln. Check out the link below. You're brave to think of moving to a different country. I found it hard just moving from PA to OH. 

MTW Czech Rep.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 9, 2009)

No communist country please. You guys have given me a lot to consider. What is fun is hearing about everyone's experiences.


----------



## lshepler412 (Apr 9, 2009)

Now that the Iron Curtain has lifted, I think it is free.


----------



## forgivenmuch (Apr 10, 2009)

lshepler412 said:


> Now that the Iron Curtain has lifted, I think it is free.



Yes, it is a democratic nation.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Apr 10, 2009)

Scotland is where I would consider. It is in need of reformed missionaries to battle post modernism and I understand the people to be very warm and inviting. What I have heard anyhow.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Apr 10, 2009)

You could move to Sudan. There is an RP mission there with some great people. 

Cush4Christ


----------



## A.J. (Apr 10, 2009)

Try Southeast Asia. It has a rich history and culture. You will find here all sorts of Chinese and Indian cultural influences on the one hand, and Western ones on the other. There are vibrant Reformed communities also throughout the region.


----------



## Berean (Apr 10, 2009)

Are you packed yet? Have you purchased a globe?


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 10, 2009)

This thread is giving me a severe case of the traveling bug..........


----------



## govols (Apr 10, 2009)

After spending about 9 weeks in India for business, I would move there in a heart beat. I got a chance to visit a few reformed churches there and wept to see what they had to go through just to get to hear the Word and how they absolutely loved hearing it preached.

Wonderful people and the food is most excellent. Can even find some steak there too - have to look really hard though. Got 2 delicous filet minons, loaded baked potato, salad and 2 cokes for a whopping $8.00. Went quite a few times in Bangalaru.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 10, 2009)

Berean said:


> Are you packed yet? Have you purchased a globe?



Not yet! But I do need to buy a globe, eh!


----------



## Wannabee (Apr 10, 2009)

I'd live anywhere. I proved it when I moved to the U.P. 

With all the choices presented, why don't you make a list to help you decide.
Why do you want to go?
What are you looking for?
Who will be going with you?
What about medical needs?
Where do you want to go?
Would you want to go where you are ethnically similar, or dissimilar?
Do you know any languages? Are you willing to learn? Will it have to be English?

These, along with other questions, should narrow your alternatives considerably.

Me, I would move to Rovigo, Italy, tomorrow if I could. I know where I'd go, what church I would attend (I'm feel like a spiritual misfit when I visit), and have no clue what I'd do for a living. I could probably go as a missionary, but the wife, she no like to live there right now. Maybe someday, but not now. And God has much work for me to do right where we are. I am hoping to take a long sabbatical there in a few years though, and do some studying and writing. We also could go to Rome and plug into a good church there. But I prefer the country.


----------



## Glosi (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't think there is much sense in moving to another civilized country unless you want to be a missionary there or find a well paid job. But I think that it's a good idea to visit a country where Christianity is illegal (like China for example) and see how Christians meet secretely. It would be even better to know their language. That is why I study Russian gladly.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 11, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> I'd live anywhere. I proved it when I moved to the U.P.
> 
> With all the choices presented, why don't you make a list to help you decide.



Why do you want to go? I want to leave the USA for awhile
What are you looking for? New experiences
Who will be going with you? no one
What about medical needs? I would get a nursing job which offered health insurance
Where do you want to go? England, Australia, Netherlands, Denmark, Ireland, Scotland, Italy, maybe France etc 
Would you want to go where you are ethnically similar, or dissimilar? I think it would be different anywhere I went
Do you know any languages? Are you willing to learn? Will it have to be English? No, I don't. I would learn the language if it wasn't English


----------



## BG (Apr 11, 2009)

9


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 11, 2009)

I worked for International SOS for several years and they've got clinics all over the world that usually hire a nurse as the Clinic Mgr. I was one of very few non-nurses who ran a clinic for them. The job can be a bit harrowing, there is definitely work on the Sabbath (though clinics are not open on the weekend, there are medical emergencies and if you're on call, you've got to come in.) If you want more info, just let me know.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 11, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Where do you want to go? England, Australia, Netherlands, Denmark, Ireland, Scotland, Italy, maybe France etc



At this point in my life I'd like to try England, Ireland, or Scotland. Maybe it's because our country was once part of the UK or that their governments are similar to ours or because of the lives of the Puritans or that Baptists started in England (and Spurgeon!!), but I feel an affinity to these countries. I am part Irish (or maybe English, the family history is a little "foggy"---probably horse theives! ).

I have a member who wants me to tour Israel. I don't know, I just can't get excited about going there. I'm not saying it's not on my radar, but the UK and Europe are so interesting to me and I'd like to visit before it all becomes Muslim. 

Then again, I'm a AC/DC fan, so Australia looks good too! 

Regardless, it's fun to watch your adventure unfold, Sarah.


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 11, 2009)

sjonee said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > If you want a REALLY foreign cross-cultural experience, try California. We have a little bit of everything.
> ...



So if I suggest New Jersey would it be second to last


----------



## VilnaGaon (Apr 11, 2009)

Might I suggest establishing a Reformed community on the Planet Mars. A bit of planetary engineering, a lot of hard work and suffering(we reformed folks should be used to this, having to deal with arminians) and we would have our own world. Anybody who refuses to accept any of the Reformed Standards would be turned away from this world!!!
BTW for all rock climbers on this board, Mars has the Highest mountain(Olympus Mons) in the Solar System(about 4 times the height of Everest)


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 11, 2009)

Ivan said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you want to go? England, Australia, Netherlands, Denmark, Ireland, Scotland, Italy, maybe France etc
> ...



I"m part Irish too! Israel would be off my radar as they are always getting rocks thrown at them by the Palestinians. 

-----Added 4/11/2009 at 05:34:39 EST-----



Rich Koster said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > DMcFadden said:
> ...



Somewhere on that scale, yes


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 12, 2009)

Melbourne, Australia.

Stepped off the plane there a few years ago, called my wife, and said, we are moving. Unfortuantely, she fell ill and we never made the move from Arizona.


----------



## Tirian (Apr 12, 2009)

Ivan said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you want to go? England, Australia, Netherlands, Denmark, Ireland, Scotland, Italy, maybe France etc
> ...



Come to Melbourne, Australia! (Well actually, come visit our church plant South East of Melbourne on the Mornington Peninsula) Our minister and his wife befriended a neighbour near the hall where we meet (it's a Girl Guides Hall) - this older lady is the mother of one of the AC/DC guitarists and has some stories to tell! Not only that, it appears she has come to profess faith in Christ (Praise the Lord!!).

Anyway, anyone visiting Australia please yell out!

Regards,
Matt

-----Added 4/12/2009 at 07:36:41 EST-----



Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Melbourne, Australia.
> 
> Stepped off the plane there a few years ago, called my wife, and said, we are moving. Unfortuantely, she fell ill and we never made the move from Arizona.



I can understand why you'd want to move there, not that I am biased  Sorry to hear about your wife.

Matt


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 12, 2009)

Matthew Glover said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > sjonee said:
> ...



I would like to visit. Looks like I've got several places to visit in order to really make up my mind.


----------



## matt01 (Apr 12, 2009)

sjonee said:


> I would like to visit. Looks like I've got several places to visit in order to really make up my mind.



How serious are you actually considering moving abroad? I have found that it is not as easy as it might appear.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 12, 2009)

sans nom said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to visit. Looks like I've got several places to visit in order to really make up my mind.
> ...



Why? My family has always been transits. We have live in Los Alamos NM, Vanderhoof, BC, Canada, Sapa Mississippi, Albuquerque NM, Edgewood NM, Ft St John BC Canada, Florence Alabama, Ft St. John BC Canada, Harrisville WI, Westfield WI, Brockwell AR, Westfield WI, Eagle River WI, Littlerock AR, Russellville AR, Westfield WI, Monona WI, Waunakee WI, Westport WI, finally Deforest WI. Plus we need sat still while we lived in those places we were always traveling across America. Now that is just me....the rest of my family moved much more!


----------



## ZackF (Apr 14, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> Easy!!!!
> 
> Come to Denmark!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I would love to go to Scandinavia. My first choice was Norway (and secondly Sweden and Denmark) with the Fjords and overall coastal beauty. If I could afford it I would take my soon-to-be bride there for a honeymoon. I've known very few people that have visited Scandinavia and that probably more than anything is a contributing factor as "everyone" goes to France and Spain.


----------



## jlynn (Apr 14, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> I'd live anywhere. I proved it when I moved to the U.P.
> 
> 
> 
> I love to visit the U.P. It's so beautiful up there!


----------



## jlynn (Apr 14, 2009)

I think you should go to Ireland! I'd love to visit there some day!


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, I am part Irish! I really want to visit each potential country before making a decision....God willing of course.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 14, 2009)

Sweden would be fun other than the cold temperature and all them gays. They seem like velkommening people though, plus it is my fatherland!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 14, 2009)

sjonee said:


> sans nom said:
> 
> 
> > sjonee said:
> ...



Maybe it is time to break the habit? Sometimes it is good to quit moving around. Going places doesn't necessarily teach us more about ourselves. We can travel till our feet fall off and still not know ourselves. Sometimes moving around a lot is escape from reality. We can have hundreds of friends and not really know them or be known. I thought I would add a different perspective.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 14, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Sweden would be fun other than the cold temperature and all them gays. They seem like velkommening people though, plus it is my fatherland!



 might stay away from there! 

-----Added 4/14/2009 at 09:48:07 EST-----



Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > sans nom said:
> ...



But it's not a sin to move around and I really enjoy it!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 14, 2009)

Why? My family has always been transits. We have live in Los Alamos NM, Vanderhoof, BC, Canada, Sapa Mississippi, Albuquerque NM, Edgewood NM, Ft St John BC Canada, Florence Alabama, Ft St. John BC Canada, Harrisville WI, Westfield WI, Brockwell AR, Westfield WI, Eagle River WI, Littlerock AR, Russellville AR, Westfield WI, Monona WI, Waunakee WI, Westport WI, finally Deforest WI. Plus we need sat still while we lived in those places we were always traveling across America. Now that is just me....the rest of my family moved much more! [/QUOTE]

Maybe it is time to break the habit? Sometimes it is good to quit moving around. Going places doesn't necessarily teach us more about ourselves. We can travel till our feet fall off and still not know ourselves. Sometimes moving around a lot is escape from reality. We can have hundreds of friends and not really know them or be known. I thought I would add a different perspective. [/QUOTE]

But it's not a sin to move around and I really enjoy it! [/QUOTE]

Well, I would like to think your thinking goes a bit deeper than that on this matter. lol It might not necessarily be sin but on deeper thought it might not necessarily be wise. 

Well, just my little


----------

